# Amount on dwa is it safe



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Right I'm wanting to get a lot more snakes (20+) all on dwa at the moment we have two Now my son (18 says why take the chance it's to dangerous to have so many. but my view is it's no more dangerous having 22+ than it is having 2 my view all have locks you open one at a time your 100% sure that when you feed and maintain that you are safe his view you are 20+ more times to make a mistake ??

Who is wright who is wrong :2thumb:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

well the more snakes, the more chances of errors, and the more snakes, the more personalities/temperaments to learn:no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

as long as you don't try to treat different species in the same way, which as a DWA keeper you wouldn't then i'd agree upto a point. Maybe no 20+, as has been said that increases your chances of making an error purely because of the amount you have to do. but I see no difference between owning say 1 or 5 no.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

for me its hard to comment, having not kept them yet personally, but I can see your sons point of view obviously more snakes means more time working with them increasing the chance of a mistake, however I would say go for it but build it up sensibly dont just go and buy 20 snakes in the space of a few weeks.


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Although you are increasing the probability of a bite the more you expose yourslf to them. Providing you follow safty protocol you shouldnt really be in the situation of receiving a bite, saying that accidents do happen! I have a number of friends who work within seriously large venomous collections in a professional capacity, one of which that springs to mind has work exclusivley with veomous for 20+ and has he can count all his bites on one hand. Like i said before providing you adopt a safe working practise, you greatly reduce the possibility of a bite. There are certain husbandry practises that need to be approached with caution, but that comes with experience. Regardless of numbers and toxicity each venomous animal should be dealt with the same amount of caution and respect. It also depends on your experience, if you've only kept and worked vipers and you go and get 20+ elapids, i personally think your asking for trouble. I deal with vipers and elapid s in differnt ways depending on how the animals presents itslef to me. Build your collection up slowly by this you gain knowledge and experience, talk to other people who keep and work venomous they will help your veiws on it.

Iri


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

mods any reason i cant post pics?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pmpimbura said:


> mods any reason i cant post pics?


maybe you didnt have 10 posts when you tried mate


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hot snakes are just like fire arms...exactly...you can't make mistakes...period. that's it...nothing else different. you follow procedures and never get sloppy. like a loaded rifle, if you play around and get lax, yeah, you might get wounded or you may get your brains blown out. i always wore my serious hat when i was around then. they are still just plain old snakes...the minute you begin to think that you are "all that" that's when you get nailed. every pro will tell you when they got bit it was stupidity. you just have to be professional with them at all times. hots are great. they are'nt the boogie man however. ....just snakes.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You don't *have* to handle all snakes every day though, stagger the feeding routines, obviously remove poops etc, that needs doing but the chances of 20+ snakes pooping or shedding on the same day would be quite slim.

Oh, and by the way, we've not forgotten you, we'll contact you once the next shipment is here and we know numbers and prices 

Oh ... and AGAIN Habu, you made me LOL with the pic of Latesha ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Logically the more time you spend in a situation where you could get bitten, the more chance there is of being bitten.

So if you have to spend 2 hours cleaning out / water / feeding instead of 20 minutes... there is an increased change of error / accident happening simply because of the odds.

If you spend all day every day working with hots like professionals, the odds are hugely greater of you getting bitten than someone who just has one - just because the sheer amount of time you are in a situation where an accident can happen.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

personally i wouldntgo and get 20 hots with the intention of keeping them long term. 

You need to learn every animal as a species and an individual. I think that a 100 animal collection, built up over the correct amount of time is allot SAFER than a 2 animal collection my reasoning: 

With one hot and other NV snakes, it is an odd one out, and habbits will slip. Having one means that you will be doing things in a somwhat casual manner (time, effort) 

If you have 100 animals the routieen would have to be done like a production line. This means more accuracy, speed and concentration. The animals will not be moved about to clean sue to time, insted there will be spoons on sticks and tongs etc. 

Every animal will be allocated less time due to necessity. It is when an animal has large amounts of interaction that accidents happen. 

Dan


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I do understand what you are saying and thanks but the words like chance and probability and luck all come to mind. 
But what I'm trying to say is chance & luck & probability don't have a memory so if you have done it 10,000 times in the past that don't matter at all as that is history, I think the way to look at it is the most dangerous snake we have is the next one that iv got to maintain and as long as our/my safety comes first it does not matter from 2 or 200 venomous or from hognose to cobra

I hope you understand what I mean :2thumb:




Just a thought 
Corns aren't Dangerious.......... But what if you have an allergy to them would you would treat that like the most dangerous snake in the world ??


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Large collections of any animals has it's downside. Often , unless you have a large amount of time and a very inactive social life, things can get out of hand easily.
Snakes and indeed most exotics can be addictive and small collections soon become vast. A trap that some people find themselves in is when flushed with the success of their first pet they often "up- grade" to larger more intricate animals. This is fine providing that adequate provision is made for their existing stock and it's is not merely pushed aside, favouring the new toy. Large collections take a lot of time and money and as mentioned in other posts less time is available to dedicate to particular captives. This of course should never happen, however with the best will in the world, it does. Obviously when Hots are added to the mix things can get very seirous.
I found my self in a situation recently where I was working away from home three days a week. Trying to juggle my collection as well as keep everyone else happy was a nightmare, and a few near misses resulted by the fact that I was overstretched. The solution ? I quit the job !

You may also find that you will be limited to the number of Hots you keep, your DWA should state what species you are entitled to keep. You can't just go out and buy them willy nilly.


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> as long as you don't try to treat different species in the same way, which as a DWA keeper you wouldn't then i'd agree upto a point.
> 
> Mason


It seems to me it is wise to treat them all the same. Like a loaded fire arm. Personality of the snake should have no bearing on how you manage the animal. Just one opinion among approx 6 billion. comments?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

crotalus said:


> It seems to me it is wise to treat them all the same. Like a loaded fire arm. Personality of the snake should have no bearing on how you manage the animal. Just one opinion among approx 6 billion. comments?


True............. certain protocol; must be adhered to when dealing with venomous. Yes they may require differing husbandry but protocol must remain the same.Only a fool would treat their venomous differently because the assume they have a more placid personality.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

AZUK said:


> Large collections of any animals has it's downside. Often , unless you have a large amount of time and a very inactive social life, things can get out of hand easily.


 
There you go Mr pimbura, you're safe to have a HUGE collection. You do nothing all day and have only "Dot Cotton" to socialise with :no1:


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

HAHA says you, pot kettle what.......
its not enough that you abuse over the phone you have to do it on the forum too!! and one other thing leave Dot out of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

AZUK said:


> You may also find that you will be limited to the number of Hots you keep, your DWA should state what species you are entitled to keep. You can't just go out and buy them willy nilly.


 
Well I must be The lucky one then as my dwal does not state which or how many I can have. In Jan this will be the 5th dwal I will of had.

And time will be made by cutting down on my present amount of snakes That I keep Boas, Pythons ,Kings, Rats, Corns,
In the last 10 years iv never had less than poss 100/150 snakes at any one time This does not include babys or Hatchlings .


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I think different regions have different regs. A few miles from where I live (different county) the skys the limit. Here you have to state type of venomous you intend to keep, prove you have prior knowledge and experiance and under go several inspections by a nominated vet and an registered licence holder before they will permit any DWA.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Logically the more time you spend in a situation where you could get bitten, the more chance there is of being bitten.
> 
> So if you have to spend 2 hours cleaning out / water / feeding instead of 20 minutes... there is an increased change of error / accident happening simply because of the odds.
> 
> If you spend all day every day working with hots like professionals, the odds are hugely greater of you getting bitten than someone who just has one - just because the sheer amount of time you are in a situation where an accident can happen.


 My sentiments exactly. Well put Christy.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

it will in crease the risk of a bite with statistics, however as long as they are being kept sencibly and cleaned one at a time i see no different, : victory:


----------

